# sanders



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

need a new sander what do you think...any one have one like this
http://www.grainger.com/product/21Y...1YA90&ef_id=VDYCwAAAAV7a1RRd:20141202194805:s


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your link wouldn't work for me Ice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.grainger.com/product/21YA90?cm_mmc=PPC:BingPLA-_-Power Tools-_-Finishing Tools-


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cant access their pages from Australia. Even tried through Google.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think PA may have one similar to that....ask him, or maybe he'll chime in


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

20130801_100219.mp4: http://youtu.be/8j8csNGv0IM


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh! Crap it's from china!!!!!!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

china...no way.I will not get it


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

They have the same one on ebay for cheaper


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, not like my Chinese piece of crap.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that's closer to a Festool knock off.
They are $189 To your door on E-bay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEKO-ELECT...504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233aa60a50


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you used one of those?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

No, but out of the two I've used I like the Porter Cable type more.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

All I can tell you is I tested one for a long time and now its gone...I will not work with out one. I did the light on the sander before the was a post on it but could not show it ....and one more trick that works sweet but cant talk about it...like I said I need one and will not work with out one:thumbsup: I am sad . I want it back


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think that's closer to a Festool knock off.
> They are $189 To your door on E-bay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEKO-ELECT...504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233aa60a50


I bought one of these a while back to try out and it was, what the price suggests...A piece of sh*t. 

It looks like they changed the style a bit from the one that I bought.

There's a reason why the festool is a $1,100.00 machine and this is only $200.00


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

To be honest, PA did modify his. He took the head or the articulation frame from his PC knockoff, and put it on this one. I don't remember why.... to stiff, or he didn't want to deal with breaking it in, or something. Seemed to work ok, and at <$200 delivered, seems to be the way to go to get into/try power sanding. At the very least, you have an inexpensive backup.


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

New to drywall talk. Been good reading. Used festool planex for about 2 years now, never give it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dkw said:


> New to drywall talk. Been good reading. Used festool planex for about 2 years now, never give it up.:thumbsup:


ya think thats the one I will get:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> ya think thats the one I will get:thumbsup:


Was the one you were testing a P/C? If so, you'll have to let us know if you think the Planex is with the extra $$. Pros/cons, direct comparison, etc.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought one of those red ones that are supposed to be like the Festool. It was worthless. Out of balance and bounced on the wall, among other things. Just all around poorly made. And what did I expect. I paid WAY less than the PC. I have used the Porter Cable since they came out. It is hands down better than those. I imagine the Festool is even better than the PC. But I sure like the PC. So I haven't sucked it up and bought the Festool. Yet....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I bought one of those red ones that are supposed to be like the Festool. It was worthless. Out of balance and bounced on the wall, among other things. Just all around poorly made. And what did I expect. I paid WAY less than the PC. I have used the Porter Cable since they came out. It is hands down better than those. I imagine the Festool is even better than the PC. But I sure like the PC. So I haven't sucked it up and bought the Festool. Yet....


That wee boy in your avatar must be all grown up now Tim, You have had that pic for years lol.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cazna said:


> That wee boy in your avatar must be all grown up now Tim, You have had that pic for years lol.


Well, not quite. I'll find another picture and change it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cazna said:


> That wee boy in your avatar must be all grown up now Tim, You have had that pic for years lol.


How's that, Herman Munster?  I still like watching The Munsters. Great show!


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Here's the only sander I've used, for quite a long time I might add:jester:. Hey Ice I just ordered the festool from Wall Tools, this is second hand info from them, but they did ask me if I ever used the PC, because people who have used to the PC are sometimes not happy with the speed of the festool.

Again I've never owned one so what do I know, maybe someone here can add to that.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Sammy, once you get used to a power sander, you won't pole-out a large job anymore. It may take time to learn how to run it, be patient.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Sammy, once you get used to a power sander, you won't pole-out a large job anymore. It may take time to learn how to run it, be patient.


Aren't you glad I talked you into that first one :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the Festool slower or faster than the PC.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Is the Festool slower or faster than the PC.


I don't have one but it's my understanding it's slower than the PC. Could be wrong


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Is the Festool slower or faster than the PC.


Slower than the PC. 

Personally, I find myself using the PC more for regular sanding and the Festool setup for texture and wallpaper removal. The festool is a beast in what it can do. 36grit discs will score the **** out of wallpaper making it easier for the liquid of choice to penetrate.

For regular sanding with the planex, the extra backing pad is imo, a must. But again, I seem to gravitate towards the PC with Joest 180 and 220 grit for regular sanding.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Sammy1979 said:


> Here's the only sander I've used, for quite a long time I might add:jester:. Hey Ice I just ordered the festool from Wall Tools, this is second hand info from them, but they did ask me if I ever used the PC, because people who have used to the PC are sometimes not happy with the speed of the festool.
> 
> Again I've never owned one so what do I know, maybe someone here can add to that.


This is the reason I do not tell people to buy this or that tool, must add the festool does not dig in the flat or break down


----------

